# 4410 / 430 FEL and Round Hay Bales



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Will the 4410 with the 430 FEL have any limitations with round hay bales? Will the 3 pt also carry a hay bale? Will it handle one on each end at the same time?

TIA


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

That depends mightily on the size of hay bales you need to carry. Round bales weigh between 500 and 2500 lbs. The 430 loader weight limit is somewhere around 1200 lbs and the 3ph is around 2500 lbs IIRC. A 500 lb. bale on each end shouldn't be a problem, but I wouldn't want to go too heavy on each end at the same time - that would really stress the bell housing area of any machine.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Another thing that should be mentioned is shock load. Each time you hit a bump or rut the weight is magnified. A 500 lb. load could easily have shock loads 2-3 times heavier when bumps are hit hard. As always, when the tractor is loaded slow and easy is the best way to go.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried hauling any round bales yet?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Have not. I need to but just haven't had the chance with all the other playing going on.

I need to get some chicken litter on the garden and cover it with hay but it's almost to late. I really let the closing of the garden go this year.


----------

